# Disadvantages of Kandy Paint



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking into Kandy Paint for my deuce. Want to know if there are any disadvantages to Kandies on car that will be driven on the streets and put into shows.

Longivity?
Fading?
Etc

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Fading. How often do you plan on having it out in the sun?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

shit will i could go on and on bout this topic 
candy paint 

when it gets chipped or scratched , (not if , when ) espically if it has some age , good luck matching it 

very few painters can spray a candy car apart so the tape lines will be massive 
from doing the jambs seperate

depending on color it will fade bad , as for ragtop teds comment , my question is how many shows do you go to thats at night time , and how often are you driving at night , why spend thousands more than a standard paint job if your not going to show it off 

not to mrntion its not good to have thick paint , and when doing candy you have , primmer , sealer , ground coat , base coat , candy coat , then clear , thats 6 different steps on one color of candy , not counting 3-4 coats of each , and if want patterns add many more 

but thats just my oppinion , trust me i have done it to my own car and will never do one of my personal cars in candy ever again


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

the GRINCH said:


> shit will i could go on and on bout this topic
> candy paint
> 
> when it gets chipped or scratched , (not if , when ) espically if it has some age , good luck matching it
> ...


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Great Topic Venom62, I have gone over this myself for my ride.

And Dave thanks for the simple break down as to why you wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> shit will i could go on and on bout this topic
> candy paint
> 
> when it gets chipped or scratched , (not if , when ) espically if it has some age , good luck matching it
> ...


x2:werd::werd::werd::werd::werd:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

Venom62 said:


> Looking into Kandy Paint for my deuce. Want to know if there are any disadvantages to Kandies on car that will be driven on the streets and put into shows.
> 
> Longivity?
> Fading?
> ...


painting it, then if you have to repaint it lol. there isnt very many painters that really know how to lay down a good candy job. ive seen trailer'd show cars with straight candy jobs and i can see light train tracking in the candy on the trunk lids and hoods and stuff. just getting someone to lay it down right is not easy. plenty say they know but the proof is in the puddin...
as for fading the worst fading ive seen is when someone paints a small car with candy concentrate in a base coat then wonder why it shits itself. fading is a problem even with urethane candys though too. the main thing is if your doing a straight candy job keep tabs on everything thats done, number of coats, gun settings, candy mixtures and stuff so that if you do have to repaint a section youve got a starting point. theres this guy going around my area with a ute (el camino style) HG or HT holden with murals all over it top to bottom. its this purple metallic color with flakes and all types of stuff in it. its got damage to one of the front fenders and hes been going around to every body shop for 3 years trying to get it fixed but when someone asks what color it is he says i dont know the painter mixed a bunch of stuff together including some candy concentrate and other bits and pieces. this is the worst thing you can ever do to a car no matter if its a straight candy or just a base clear. if you dont know whats in the paint or how it was applied, god help the next dude who has to make chicken soup out of chicken shit. theres no body shop that can reproduce this dudes color cause it has stuff in it thats not offered by normal refinishing systems. that would be my only advice, get a professional and make sure whats on your can be repainted without too much hassle.. probably go wtih HOK, their clears have the most uv protection of all the brands at 4%


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Ragtop Ted said:


> Fading. How often do you plan on having it out in the sun?


 You guys using cheap shit clears down there?
I've painted a 4-5 cars,and a bike,that are still on the road,fading is not an issue at all,all were done with PPG radiance.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

candies are supposed to be more for flames, graphics, fades, patterns etc. thats where you get the most effect, a full paint job was never really originally be a full candy job. too many variables to get it right. and PEOPLE NEVER WANT TO PAY WHAT IT REALLY COST


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

good information on candies!!!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

candy paint is for graphics n patterns.. lord knows why anyone would want to deal with a straight candy paint job.. unless its on a trailer queen :dunno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

my car sees the road daily sittin in the sun from morning to night. over a year and no fading no nothing yet
dont skip out on the good shit and you wont have a problem.


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

the GRINCH said:


> shit will i could go on and on bout this topic
> candy paint
> 
> when it gets chipped or scratched , (not if , when ) espically if it has some age , good luck matching it
> ...


I should have just called and asked you!!!! :biggrin: Thx!!!!


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow!!!

Thank you all for the fast responses!!!!! After reading all of the responses and knowing that my car will be in the STREETS!!!, im guessing candy aint the way to go, but damn it loooks sooo damn good!!!!

Oh well, time to find some other brands that look just as good as the color i want.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Venom62 said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Thank you all for the fast responses!!!!! After reading all of the responses and knowing that my car will be in the STREETS!!!, im guessing candy aint the way to go, but damn it loooks sooo damn good!!!!
> 
> Oh well, time to find some other brands that look just as good as the color i want.


 If you are scared,and have to ask,candy is not for you......


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Wut up Will!


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

lowdeville said:


> If you are scared,and have to ask,candy is not for you......


U ask questions so u can know the pros and cons in order to make a sound judgement, knowing fully what all is involved and what to expect.


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Vayzfinest said:


> Wut up Will!


What up Charlie, how that vert coming along


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

lowdeville said:


> If you are scared,and have to ask,candy is not for you......


 :yes:
Any paint can chip, fade, etc when your *driving* a car.. It's all part of the game when you *drive* a car, not trailer it..

#1 disadvantage of kandy paint, hater's be jocking yer shit!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Considering most people cant see the difference between candy and a nice two or three stage paint job, I don't see the point.. I say bc/cc body, candy n flake top


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

tko_818 said:


> Considering most people cant see the difference between candy and a nice two or three stage paint job, I don't see the point.. I say bc/cc body, candy n flake top


 X 5!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

JustCruisin said:


> :yes:
> Any paint can chip, fade, etc when your *driving* a car.. It's all part of the game when you *drive* a car, not trailer it..
> 
> #1 disadvantage of kandy paint, hater's be jocking yer shit!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

tko_818 said:


> Considering most people cant see the difference between candy and a nice two or three stage paint job, I don't see the point.. I say bc/cc body, candy n flake top


if im doing a full candy job its about impressing the people that know what there looking at. its pretty much the driving force in any car customising. if people modified based on the majority of people dont know what there looking at, wed all be driving around in stock factory cars.... you should be able to see a good candy form 30 feet away if those highlights are dramatic enough. theres nothing like it... just saying


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

hi_ryder said:


> if im doing a full candy job its about impressing the people that know what there looking at. its pretty much the driving force in any car customising. if people modified based on the majority of people dont know what there looking at, wed all be driving around in stock factory cars.... you should be able to see a good candy form 30 feet away if those highlights are dramatic enough. theres nothing like it... just saying


 X50


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

hi_ryder said:


> if im doing a full candy job its about impressing the people that know what there looking at. its pretty much the driving force in any car customising. if people modified based on the majority of people dont know what there looking at, wed all be driving around in stock factory cars.... you should be able to see a good candy form 30 feet away if those highlights are dramatic enough. theres nothing like it... just saying


 That makes sense.. but I build my cars for myself, who cares about what people think about it


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

*My Kandy*

:boink:




(damn this quality is lowtech audio)


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Painters, what about alternatives....
HOK Candy Basecoats are supposed to be user/owner friendly.
Also, there are a lot of newer factory colors out that have a candy look
that are 2 stage, even some pearls too..........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i love candy paints. but i only like them on silver and gold bases. not all this other stuff. i say do it.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Something I've wanted to try is kandy over chameleon.. okay, hear me out!
Like a Gold to Magenta chameleon under a Brandywine kandy.. I think it'd be a bright-vibrant wine when the gold is hittin, then a deep-richer plum/violet when the magenta flops..? Anyone done it? and maybe do an ice pearl under the candy also..I think it'd look sexy?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

JustCruisin said:


> Something I've wanted to try is kandy over chameleon.. okay, hear me out!
> Like a Gold to Magenta chameleon under a Brandywine kandy.. I think it'd be a bright-vibrant wine when the gold is hittin, then a deep-richer plum/violet when the magenta flops..? Anyone done it? and maybe do an ice pearl under the candy also..I think it'd look sexy?


 I always thought the ice pearls would be cool to try under candy,never did try though.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

JustCruisin said:


> Something I've wanted to try is kandy over chameleon.. okay, hear me out!
> Like a Gold to Magenta chameleon under a Brandywine kandy.. I think it'd be a bright-vibrant wine when the gold is hittin, then a deep-richer plum/violet when the magenta flops..? Anyone done it? and maybe do an ice pearl under the candy also..I think it'd look sexy?


did it on a model before wasnt all that special all it did was kill the effect


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

lowdeville said:


> I always thought the ice pearls would be cool to try under candy,never did try though.


 last time is saw kosmoski he was all geared up on doing a bike that was full coverage ice pearl under a candy. i wonder if he did it would be cool to see.... hes a funny dude lol....


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Esoteric said:


> did it on a model before


  O.K mr testors


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

DISADVANTAGES ARE THAT REALITY IS IF CHIPPED, MORE THAN LIKELY YOU WILL NEED TO RED0 ENTIRE PANEL, I HAVE YET TO MEET A PAINTER THAT CAN BLEND CANDIES... AS FOR THE FADING ISSUE, EVENTUALLY IT WILL FADE, IF LEFT OUT IN THE SUN 24/7 CUZ REALITY IS CLEAR COAT IS ONLY GOOD FOR SO MANY YEARS... IF YOU REALLY ARE INTRESTED IN INVESTING ON A CANDY PAINTJOB, NEVER GO CHEAP ON THE CLEAR, THE MORE UV PROTECTION THE BETTER, WHICH MEANS THE MORE YOU PAY... NOTHING BEATS A CANDY PAINTJOB, BUT REALITY IS IT IS HARD TO MAINTAIN... BUT THAT IS JUST THIS GIRLS OPINION ON THIS MATTER...


----------

